# caping chisel



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So how many of you know what a caping chisel is and own one? I have a couple in my tool box. Comes in real handy when I need to save a fitting and have no real room for a saw.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> So how many of you know what a caping chisel is and own one? I have a couple in my tool box. Comes in real handy when I need to save a fitting and have no real room for a saw.


I have half round caping chisels in three different sizes and V shaped in two sizes.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have half round caping chisels in three different sizes and V shaped in two sizes.


 I have one half round and one V shaped one. Got them off a old boiler guy many moons ago.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, this youngin has no idea what you guys are talkin about:no:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Yep, this youngin has no idea what you guys are talkin about:no:


Me either. But I have these bits made by Pasco that you put in a drill and bore the pipe out of the hub. You just have to be careful and not go through the stop or the end of the hub.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> So how many of you know what a caping chisel is and own one? I have a couple in my tool box. Comes in real handy when I need to save a fitting and have no real room for a saw.


 Is this or is there another trade name for this chisel. Post a pic if you can. I've got about 40-60lbs of differnt chisels and punches that I've made, bought and found through the years.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Is this or is there another trade name for this chisel. Post a pic if you can. I've got about 40-60lbs of differnt chisels and punches that I've made, bought and found through the years.


 
I always was told they where called caping chisels. I guess the other name is a cape chisel. Fitters and old time plumbers use it to collapse a pipe within a fitting to make removal easer. It does a great job with out damaging the threads in the fitting.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I always was told they where called caping chisels. I guess the other name is a cape chisel. Fitters and old time plumbers use it to collapse a pipe within a fitting to make removal easer. It does a great job with out damaging the threads in the fitting.


 
I don't believe I have these chisels, where can you get them?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ASUPERTECH said:


> I don't believe I have these chisels, where can you get them?


 To be honest, I have not seen them around in ages. I got lucky and an old retired fitter gave me his.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> To be honest, I have not seen them around in ages. I got lucky and an old retired fitter gave me his.


 Sweet, some of my fav. tools are hand me downs.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> I don't believe I have these chisels, where can you get them?


You can get them from a Snap On or S-K tool dealer.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I always use a sawzall and a throw away straight slot screw driver to do that.



SewerRatz said:


> I always was told they where called caping chisels. I guess the other name is a cape chisel. Fitters and old time plumbers use it to collapse a pipe within a fitting to make removal easer. It does a great job with out damaging the threads in the fitting.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I always use a sawzall and a throw away straight slot screw driver to do that.


 OOOOO sh AAAAAAAAAAA:laughing: if I were to say that I'd have the osha swat team back out to my shop.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> I always use a sawzall and a throw away straight slot screw driver to do that.


 Caping chisel is much faster, and no chance of cutting into the threads of the fitting.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Sawzall, cave the threads, run in a 1-1/2" tap, and on we go....Booo Yaaahh!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Caping chisel is much faster, and no chance of cutting into the threads of the fitting.


 You guys in IL march to a different drum. Its a cool beat tho...just different:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

M5Plumb said:


> Sawzall, cave the threads, run in a 1-1/2" tap, and on we go....Booo Yaaahh!!


 Time it takes you to cut the pipe and cave in the threads, then chase the threads with a tap, I would already have the new pipe installed. Also what if you you need to remove a 3" pipe? Hope you have a 3" tap handy. What about a 6" pipe?




TheMaster said:


> You guys in IL march to a different drum. Its a cool beat tho...just different:thumbup:


I prefer to work easer than harder.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Time it takes you to cut the pipe and cave in the threads, then chase the threads with a tap, I would already have the new pipe installed. Also what if you you need to remove a 3" pipe? Hope you have a 3" tap handy. What about a 6" pipe?
> 
> 
> I prefer to work easer than harder.


 And in the process of beating the hellzz out of the pipe you create other problems and the homeowner goes nuts on you. Calls her lawyer and her lawyer calls me and I say " Well sure he could have done it a different way". Then what? You say "Well the old timers did it" I dont think so...its not the old days anymore.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Allways drilled a used sawzall them. Looks like handy tools


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> And in the process of beating the hellzz out of the pipe you create other problems and the homeowner goes nuts on you. Calls her lawyer and her lawyer calls me and I say " Well sure he could have done it a different way". Then what? You say "Well the old timers did it" I dont think so...its not the old days anymore.


TM do not knock a tool till you try it. It does not take much force to hammer this chisel in and collapse the threads. I cause less vibrations with this chisel than a sawzall does.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> TM do not knock a tool till you try it. It does not take much force to hammer this chisel in and collapse the threads. I cause less vibrations with this chisel than a sawzall does.


 I'm not really knocking the tool as much as i am the method. I dont think the tool is anything special. A cold chisel will do the samething. maybe if thats all you did is remove old fittings its fine but you cant carry an 18 wheeler of tools around thats all I'm sayin. If i carried every chisel made thats all I'd have room for.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I'm not really knocking the tool as much as i am the method. I dont think the tool is anything special. A cold chisel will do the samething. maybe if thats all you did is remove old fittings its fine but you cant carry an 18 wheeler of tools around thats all I'm sayin. If i carried every chisel made thats all I'd have room for.


 You are missing the point of this tool. Unlike a cold chisel it will only collapse the pipe with out hurting the fitting. Also I think one caping chisel is easer to carry than every tap size to chase threads you might of damaged with the sawzall

Just the other week, I had a home owner that had a leak under her kitchen sink. Was a bad p-trap, when I took the trap off I noticed the threads on the galvanized nipple where bad. So instead of opening up this large hole in the wall so I can work a sawzall in there I just opened it up enough to expose where the nipple threaded into the tee. I took out my chisel collapsed the threads on the nipple, then unscrewed it right on out. Put a new nipple in, new trap. and now the home owner is real happy.

I guess the difference between you and I is I rather have the right tool for the right job on my truck. Yes I drive a large sprinter and it is pretty loaded up with plenty of tools and rodders. I hate wasting my time and the customers time fighting something with the wrong tool, or not even having the right tool on the truck.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its impossible to keep all the possible parts and all the possible tools......if I was cutting fat of the truck the caping chisel would be one of the first things to go is all I'm sayin. Its bad enough keeping the right flappers anymore. Much less a tool you might use every now and then.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I carry an old screw driver which I carefully whittled the end of it to a nice sharp chisel like point to peel fittings. We call it peeling here in SW FLA. I didn't even know these existed. They will be added to my wish list. 

I admit it I have even cracked a fitting or two in my day resulting in a good stern temper tantrum. Always when there is more than one fitting jammed together under 6" of concrete.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Some people do not need as specialized tools to accomplish the same task with identical outcomes. I see homeowners that have bought every tool known to man and that still isn't enough.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Some people do not need as specialized tools to accomplish the same task with identical outcomes. I see homeowners that have bought every tool known to man and that still isn't enough.


The caping chisel was around long before a sawzall was. And it takes up less space.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> The caping chisel was around long before a sawzall was. And it takes up less space.


 And can do .oo1% of what a sawzall can. No wonder they are flying off the shelf.....maybe that why no one has any.:laughing: I'm just messin around RATZ,I wouldn't bother if I didn't like ya:thumbsup:


----------

